# Does LED strips work?



## Bogey (May 7, 2017)

Hello,

Im just wondering if this kind of led strips 'RGB 5050 Colorful LED Strip Light Decor SMD 44 Key Remote 12V Supply Power | eBay' work for a low tech planted tank for a 5 Gal aqurium.
I am going to be having Java ferns, java moss, and anubias. Im thinking of using 15 watts of this light. Please tell me
if this light will be powerful enough to grow the plants.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

They can.. but not really recommended...
Look for SMD5630's in a white you like..


----------



## Bogey (May 7, 2017)

Sorry just to be clear but, why 5630's? Also the one im thinking of ordering has white, blue, red etc.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogey said:


> Sorry just to be clear but, why 5630's? Also the one im thinking of ordering has white, blue, red etc.


Diodes are 1/2W as opposed to the .2W of the 5050's..
also since you usually can only find white which are blue diodes w/ phosphors, the spectrum is more ballanced than the RGB ones..
RGBW would probably be fine for small tanks , low output..

RGB have poor CRI as well.. giving them a "poorer" natural rendition though using white 5630's doesn't always guarantee that either..


----------

